# Do you have this problem with Nikon SB-700 flash? (or any SB model)



## dsquared (May 17, 2012)

Hi there people,

I'm having this problem since I bought my SB-700 flashlight from Nikon. It's about this:

When I first time put batteries in it, it didn't worked. I turn on, turn off, it don't work... It was still TURNED ON, while I go through camera menu (Nikon D7000)... I was just going through menu when flash suddenly TURNED ON. I was like, WHAT??? But ok, it works it's good...
Then, when I changed that set of batteries with other set, which is the same model of batteries, it didn't worked again... I put back the batteries that I used before, and it works again... 

Still , I have the same problem with it... I changed 1 batteries after that pair, and it worked, but still it can't work with other kind of batteries when I change them... It's really difficult to work with only 1 pair cause I don't know when it's going to get on "low battery". My opinion of this problem is, something like the flash needs to be accustomed (to get used to) the batteries so it can work, something like that is my conclusion.

Maybe I have something wrong in the menu options, or I don't know how to handle with flash, maybe I do something wrong...

If you don't understand my problem, I can record a video and put here.. I just need a solution for this, it's REALLY REALLY REALLY iritating..

I USE THIS KIND OF BATTERIES: http://www.buycamerasa.co.za/images/Energizer-AA--2450-MAH.jpg

I mean, that one pair works. I have 4 packets of batteries, the other model is http://www.energizer.co.za/module_d...-baeb-e9433f5b17b0/(l)-aa2450-bp4_med_med.jpg ... (4 batteries x 4 packages) only 4 of 16 batteries works ... 

Thanks in advance. I would be really thankful if someone could help me with this...

:meh:


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like a loose connection.  Possibly the spring tension inside the flash isn't right.  Personally, I would probably take a stab at fixing it, but in general, I would say return it for another one.


----------

